# Landing net



## gman2431 (Jul 22, 2018)

Completed another net and have another to pop out of mold today. Figured I'd share with ya'll! 

Maple and walnut laminations and a curly maple handle. Handle was once a skid and had some nail holes so they got opened up and filled with turquoise. 

Thanks for looking!!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 22, 2018)

Skid?


That thing is gorgeous !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 22, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Skid?
> 
> 
> That thing is gorgeous !



Pallet? I always call em skids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 22, 2018)

And as ya can see it was rainy out and got some water drops on it. Those aren't massive drops of finish....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 22, 2018)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 22, 2018)

Nice save on that curly skid wood. I wouldn't know where to begin tying a net to a hoop. Was this netting entirely tied by hand?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 22, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Nice save on that curly skid wood. I wouldn't know where to begin tying a net to a hoop. Was this netting entirely tied by hand?



Although I've wanted to I dont have the patience to tie the netting. They are premade i just do all the lashing which can be quite a chore. This one is lashed different than last one i made and took about an hour. One before that was closer to 2 hours. This went to a good buddy who I know will be very hard on it and it will need a new net by next year more than likely so I went the easier route.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 22, 2018)

Is the handle twisted?


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 22, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Is the handle twisted?


Not at all. Its laying on an angle.

First pic shows it all on same plane. Second one I guess does look different.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 22, 2018)

Sweet! Love that wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 22, 2018)

What a beaut! Love it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 23, 2018)

Really something you can find that kind of wood in a "skid". What size is that net? Do you use it for great lakes fish or inland streams? Beautiful workmanship.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 23, 2018)

How long is it?- Looks about as tall as @Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 23, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Really something you can find that kind of wood in a "skid". What size is that net? Do you use it for great lakes fish or inland streams? Beautiful workmanship.



These are primarily trout nets for our inland streams. They will hold smallmouth and so forth also outta our rivers. 

The hoop is 16x11 and netting is 20 inches deep. Handles I've been varying lengths for people but this one is 20 inches. Good size for wading or could be used out of a driftboat or canoe nicely.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## hillbilly1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't even catch fish that big but I want it! :D

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

